# Decent day's work



## PencilHead (May 11, 2009)

Started at about 9 this morning.  Broke down my 4 big axe WWs

I'm dead meat--will post some really nice pics in the morning.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 11, 2009)

Nice work Pencil, have a good nights sleep man.  If you need me I will be in your closet pretending I have died and gone to heaven.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 11, 2009)

Now how the heck is anyone going to smoke all that bud all by his selfish self?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 11, 2009)

Excellent harvest PencilHead Happy smokin


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 11, 2009)

Super! Looks like a couple ounces.... .


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 11, 2009)

more than a couple....

My estimate for total dried weight is 8 ounces 4 grams.


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 11, 2009)

I'll like to hear about the quality


----------



## Moto-Man (May 12, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Started at about 9 this morning.  Broke down my 4 big axe WWs
> 
> I'm dead meat--will post some really nice pics in the morning.



Dang PH, that is simply awesome. You gotta be a happy farmer 

Looking forward to more pics,


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 12, 2009)

Not bad for a rookie 

:holysheep: 

:cool2: 

 

 

Excellent 

Do your shoulders ache?

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 12, 2009)

Well done!  Can't wait for the smoke report.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 12, 2009)

Did you cut them today AND trim them today?


----------



## PencilHead (May 12, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Now how the heck is anyone going to smoke all that bud all by his selfish self?


 
Guess what everyone I know is getting for Christmas?  Hey, Mom.  Yeah that's some really good Widow I grew last spring.


----------



## purplephazes (May 12, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Guess what everyone I know is getting for Christmas? Hey, Mom. Yeah that's some really good Widow I grew last spring.


 i hope ya inlaws are on that list ?


----------



## PencilHead (May 12, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Super! Looks like a couple ounces.... .


 
I hope it's more like 12-15 oz.  I got 3 z off my squatty little crystal.  I'm looking for that much or more per plant from these girls.


----------



## PencilHead (May 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Not bad for a rookie
> 
> :holysheep:
> 
> ...


 
I ached all over and then couldn't sleep--like a kid at Christmas.

Yeah, did it all on my own, no help, no advice.  I simply found a bag seed, put it in an old worn out pot full of used up soil, watered it once and forgot about it, and now look what happened. 

Thanks, Hippy, and eveyone else.  I far exceeded my wildest expectations. Knowledge is not only a powerful thing, it's a hell of a lot of fun at times.


----------



## PencilHead (May 12, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> i hope ya inlaws are on that list ?


 
I think I may give them hash.


----------



## PencilHead (May 12, 2009)

Is it boasting if you're really, really proud?


----------



## PencilHead (May 12, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Did you cut them today AND trim them today?


 
Yesterday.  My day went like this (inject keeping a buz all the while as you feel necessary):  

8:00am turn out the lights to the nursery where my clones(about 18" tall now) are unfortunately flowering under MH until I can get these WW out of the HPS grow room.
9:00 take the limbs out of my jug o' nugs from my crystal that I chopped last week. Yeild: 3.2 oz.
10:00 Mutual friend Winston and his dog arrive; we put the dogs in the yard, make sure no one's going to eat anyone else.  Start the chop, get 2 plants chopped and 3/4 manicured, and hung. 
12:30pm Winston and Spot (not his real-dog name but his user-dog name) leave. 
Lunch--don't even remember what I had.
Afternoon--back at it alone. Wifey rolls in about 5:45, cooks while I manicure more.
After dinner and until 9:30pm we chop and manicure.  Wifey goes to make ready for bed and I'm still cleaning up, hanging bud, turning on the fan in my drying closet.
10:30--I'm lying in bed watching the ceiling craze, too hyped to sleep.  And it's been a long long since anything kept me from sleeping.

Am I dead? Am I in heaven?  Is that you, Ma?


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 12, 2009)

Very nice crop ya got their Pencil, job well done and worth the wait I'm sure...take care..PS I love trimming a crop like you did "by myself" I like my buds a certain way (call me crazy..lol)


----------



## Waspfire (May 12, 2009)

makes me wanna take ride down to where your at 
Great looking buds PH cant wait till mine are done, so tired of buying dirt weed that i have pretty much quit smoking till my plants are done


----------



## winstonwolf (May 12, 2009)

Listen, I know I'm a bit biased here but I'd like to nominate Pencilhead for the Rookie of the Year award. Having had a chance to take a look "up close and personal," I can assure you that the quality is just as impressive as the quantity. I don't think there are many first time grows that wind up in my friend's league.


----------



## Moto-Man (May 12, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> Very nice crop ya got their Pencil, job well done and worth the wait I'm sure...take care..PS I love trimming a crop like you did "by myself" I like my buds a certain way (call me crazy..lol)



LOL, Hell no, I'm exactly the same... I am "particular" though 

Cheers,


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 13, 2009)

Thing of beauty Pencil


----------



## BBFan (May 13, 2009)

Excellent job PH.  I wouldn't call it boasting- your pride is well deserved!



> 12:30pm Winston and Spot (not his real-dog name but his user-dog name) leave.



And btw- that's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## wmmeyer (May 13, 2009)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> .... but I'd like to nominate Pencilhead for the Rookie of the Year award....


 
Being a complete newbie myself, I'm not sure my vote counts for anything, but I'll second your nomination!!!  Sure gives me somthing to dream about.  Whenever my head starts spinning from reading all the resource info, and I'm tempted to start cutting corners, I look at PH's pix.  It always kicks my butt back into gear to "Do It Right."


----------



## winstonwolf (May 13, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> Being a complete newbie myself, I'm not sure my vote counts for anything, but I'll second your nomination!!!  Sure gives me somthing to dream about.  Whenever my head starts spinning from reading all the resource info, and I'm tempted to start cutting corners, I look at PH's pix.  It always kicks my butt back into gear to "Do It Right."



You are now a role model. Behave accordingly.


----------



## PencilHead (May 15, 2009)

Pulled an amazing 477 gms off 4 WW.  If this was an old cowboy movie, I'd be running around, shooting my gun in the air.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 15, 2009)

you still can. I see people do it on the news everyday. I wouldn't recommend it. I bet Hick shoots his off all the time.


----------



## wmmeyer (May 15, 2009)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> You are now a role model. Behave accordingly.


 
Fergit "role Model".  The Dude's my freakin' HERO


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 15, 2009)

Oh and PH, an lb. off 4 plants is pretty outstanding for your first time. I still can not get over the .75 gram per watt hump, and I have about 5-6 grows in the past year.


----------



## PencilHead (May 15, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> Fergit "role Model". The Dude's my freakin' HERO


 
I'll keep saying it: My sucess is a product of this board and the fine, clever and knowlegable people here. All I did was listen--most of the time.

If my projections are close on my drying crystal and my still flowering sativa bagseed girl, I should end up with about .63-.64 gms per watt.  I have far exceeded my even most optimistic estimates.


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 17, 2009)

Dude, Killer Crop and excellent photos. I recall reading your previous posts and relating with your anticipation anxiety. I'm stuggling along with my first grow but the two ladies are coming along just fine. I'm gonna purchase some Foxfarm Big Bloom fert this week and keep plugging along. Thanks for the diligent posting  on your progress. Stay safe and sound.
Mr.Greengenes:holysheep:


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 9, 2009)

final tally:

PencilHead's first grow report card.

Total cured and jarred:751 grams.
1200watts--(edit).625 grams per watt.
36 sqft/3.34 m2--20.86/sqft & 224.85/m2. (one of you metric guys should check my meter assesments)


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 9, 2009)

got any pics of the dried finished?


----------



## LassChance (Jun 9, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Nice work Pencil, have a good nights sleep man.  If you need me I will be in your closet pretending I have died and gone to heaven.



Well, make room for me, Diesel...I'll be there, too!
Man..that was FOUR WW's?  How big were they? Those buds look enormous! Good freakin job, man.

Lass


----------



## LassChance (Jun 9, 2009)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> Listen, I know I'm a bit biased here but I'd like to nominate Pencilhead for the Rookie of the Year award. Having had a chance to take a look "up close and personal," I can assure you that the quality is just as impressive as the quantity. I don't think there are many first time grows that wind up in my friend's league.



Rookie of the year?  Man...he can be King odf the World, in my book.

Lass


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 9, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> got any pics of the dried finished?


 
My camera battery is charging now.  I tried to start an aguement on a new post in Harvsesting and realized I should really post some finished-product pics.  

Effen Gee, this friggin sport is fantastic, I gotta say.  I now see why you guys get into it, and it becomes not so much addictive as really possessive.  I flipped the 12/12 lites back to daytime on my current clone grow experiment because I missed tinkering with it during the day.  Man, I'm ruint.  Ain't complaining, just ruint.  And smoking the best s**t I've ever had on a regular basis.


----------



## LassChance (Jun 9, 2009)

PENCILHEAD...that was hydro? 1000 w HPS? How long did you flower? 10 weeks?
Im doing WW's, too, in soil, 600w HPS.  I have five fems in the 14 th day of flowering.  Anything special I need to know about The Widder?  YOU da MAN, man.

Lass, in AWE.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 9, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> My camera battery is charging now.  I tried to start an aguement on a new post in Harvsesting and realized I should really post some finished-product pics.
> 
> Effen Gee, this friggin sport is fantastic, I gotta say.  I now see why you guys get into it, and it becomes not so much addictive as really possessive.  I flipped the 12/12 lites back to daytime on my current clone grow experiment because I missed tinkering with it during the day.  Man, I'm ruint.  Ain't complaining, just ruint.  And smoking the best s**t I've ever had on a regular basis.



I have never heard or read anyone call this a sport before. Cheers for that one.

I spend a minimum of three to four hours a day working on grow related stuff, and I could easily invest a full 40+ a week.

Remember: this is like having a wage, you never regress or make less. Always forward. Never take a "pay cut" or downsize. Always progress, fine tune, streamline, restructure to become more efficient and effective.

Welcome to the club, or the big leagues.


----------



## winstonwolf (Jun 10, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I have never heard or read anyone call this a sport before. Cheers for that one.



Well, there's this:

hXXp://hightimes.com/cancup/ht_admin/1455


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 17, 2009)

Woa....I just realized how unprepaired for my harvest.  I never imagined that sort of haul off of that few plants for a first growl.  I am scared and anxious and that is just weird....you can't see it but I am rasing my glass of sangria to you in salute my friend.

Did you have a GJ?  I must have missed all the fun, how did you grow? you said 1200 watts right?  Soil or hydro?  Wow I have a lot to learn.....how big did they get?  I vegged mine waaaaayyy tooo loooonnggg me thinks..


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 18, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Woa....I just realized how unprepaired for my harvest. I never imagined that sort of haul off of that few plants for a first growl. I am scared and anxious and that is just weird....you can't see it but I am rasing my glass of sangria to you in salute my friend.
> 
> Did you have a GJ? I must have missed all the fun, how did you grow? you said 1200 watts right? Soil or hydro? Wow I have a lot to learn.....how big did they get? I vegged mine waaaaayyy tooo loooonnggg me thinks..


 
Thanks, Shock.  I was as shocked as anyone with the take.  I fretted like a mother hen for a bit at the beginning of the grow, then settled into it, listened to the people around here who give excellent advice.

Did not do a grow journal because...well, because I wasn't sure I could do this and I'm not big on documenting failure (ie. Geraldo Rivera and The Uncovering Of Al Capone's Hide-out).  I vegged for a long while also--I waited until pre-sexing of all involved.  If you've got the room, why not veg them up?  My biggest, a WW, gave me a little over 4 oz.  (2) 600w; 7 plants; 36sqft.; soil (FFOF and all 6 FF nutes)=751 grams dried, cured, jarred.  I've got a couple of random posts with the finished product floating around--check out a Formal Thank You thread in, I think Coffee Table.

I walked around stunned for a day or two over the take--actually I was stoned stupid for those 2 days also. 

Good luck and I hope you surprize yourself like I did.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 18, 2009)

I just read the whole thread. Very nice haul! I can not wait to see what my outdoor widow girls do. One is as tall as me right now and super bushy and the other, a clone of her is waist high. I have started stocking up on half gal. mason jars, just in case. Great job, PH


----------



## DaRookie123 (Jul 13, 2009)

hey PH....
 just read this thread and had to chime in on the grow .....phenomenal dude......i got some really nice bag seed going indoor/soil 400w switchable mh/hps
Just went 12/12 today hope i can yield a third of your yield with 4 plants....might sh*t myself to come even close to urs.....lol
   New to this site and am addicted to the abundance of educational material and just plain good folks on here.....
Any way sweet grow brah
:headbang2: DaRookie123


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, DaRookie. Won't get this sort of haul from my current grow that I did on this one in this thread--I'll pull maybe 10 Z's off 8 plants.  I tried topping, super-cropping, LSTing and every other form of torture I could conjure and they just didn't grow big and produce--I think I had some root-bound issues because I left them in the 2 gallon pots too long.  I was waiting on space in the flowering room.  But on the up side, I've got plenty of patience now in the form of buds in mason jars, so I let this grow go until it will couch lock you into oblivion. 

Now, I've got the last clones from these seeds going--got 3 grows outta 9 seeds (one seed never germed and one was male).  I've lollipopped this last grow up to about 2-2 1/2 feet, left nothing but fan leaves below, a little lettuce up top.  They also went long in the veg room, but I've got the verticle height to accomodate so why not?  I put them in the flowering room and they are going wild--I love it.  They're probably 3 feet tall and buff as gym rats.

Live and learn.  There are soooo many variables to balance out to get exactly what you want.  Man, I love this sport.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 14, 2009)

Good Job PH....looking forward to what's next !


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 14, 2009)

Just broke down the next.  Got considerably less quantity but learned considerably more.  Twisted and tortured them and suffered through root bound issues.

This go, my third, are the last clones off this first grow.  I'm trying a lollipopping thing I've been interested in--I'm clipping all air-buds, all auxillary buds, sucker shoots, etc.  Not going to tolerate anything other than big old colas that are going verticle.  Now, I'm just having fun and showing out.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 14, 2009)

You are having too much fun! What's next, upside down containers, l0l?


----------



## Clandestino (Jul 15, 2009)

I know just about everyone has chimed in on this thread but I felt I had to as well. 

Fine work, it is a thing of beauty what you produced.  Congrats.


----------



## BlueNose (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like you have some mighty fine snacks and that Asian tapestry is quite stunning as well.


----------

